# JKD In CHCH?



## NoN D (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi all, 

I'm looking for somewhere to learn JKD or someone to learn from in Chch?

Can body help?

Much love!


----------



## Blindside (Feb 24, 2015)

What is a Chch?


----------



## NoN D (Feb 24, 2015)

Christchurch city
South Island,
NZ


----------

